# White color screen at start-up of OpenSUSE11



## gamirahult (Sep 28, 2008)

I hvae installed openSUSE11 with GNOME desktop.I tried to install ATI driver using Yast package handler,but in between I aborted process,thus that process was failed to install  ATI driver.After that I restarted PC but now there is only white coloured screen displayed .Nothing is proceed after that.What should I do to solve this problem. Please Help me because there is some important data.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 28, 2008)

hmmmm re-install opensuse11 if data in ntfs. why the hell format ntfs during install......!
if important data in the ext3 partitions ?
then just boot via live cd and copy to flash driver or to other ntfs drives.


----------



## gamirahult (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey I think my ATI drivers crashed.Because on white screen i clicked somewhere and banshee player start with music .When I pressed alt+tab three windows are shown which are not good viewable.Also when I pressed ctrl+Alt+del and press enter it is logged off and i saw the login screen, I logged in again but problem was remained.So can any one help how to repair this problem i.e. how can i repaired ATI drivers of OpenSUSE11.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 28, 2008)

well instead of learning how to fix that problem. as i said do re-install.
and i think you have problems setting up partitons correctly. get some help from people around you.

to fix that problem you could try to re-install. and i seriously don't know how to do it in yast and hence open suse.


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 28, 2008)

Don't do all the above.
When you get the white screen
Press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
This will restart X
Press Ctrl+Alt+F1
type your user name and press ENTER
followed by your password and press ENTER. Note when you type your password no characters appear on the screen to guide you so type carefully
Type

su

and press ENTER, followed by your root password and press ENTER. If you did not set a separate root password at the time of set up, type

sudo su

and press ENTER, key in your password and press ENTER.

Now type

sax2 -r

and press ENTER. You can select the VESA driver and a display resolution of 1024x768 and try (there is an option to test your settings there); if this does not work lower it to 800x600.

Press Ctrl+Alt+F7 to try and re-login in GUI mode

Once you get your display back remove the offending driver through YaST

*AND READ THE DOCUMENTATION PROPERLY IN FUTURE BEFORE YOU PLAY AROUND*

Install ATi drivers from the following repository
*www2.ati.com/suse/11.0/

With ATi Radeon Express it's a little different
*en.opensuse.org/ATI_Radeon_Xpress


----------



## gamirahult (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks  NucleusKore.But I have doubt as I am new to OpenSUSE11 that how to remove the offending driver through YaST.Please help me.Thanks in advance.


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 28, 2008)

After getting back your display remove *x11-video-fglrxG01* through YaST.

Follow this tutorial to install the drivers, it's officially approved
*forums.opensuse.org/how-faq-read-only/393929-hardware-installing-ati-drivers.html


----------



## gamirahult (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey thing has become worst. I have tried your given insrtuctions.At last I changed resolution to 1024 by 768 and saved it.After that I have pressed Ctrl+Alt+F7 then again white screen was appeared.I reastarted system by pressing restart button on cabinet.When system restarted now nothing I can see.Blank monitor.No white screen also.What should I do now.Please Help.I want to get back my data.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 29, 2008)

am back on openSuse !! and this time i hope my ATi Driver install goes well.
last time it failed terribly after installing via zypper !

man i have one problem though, in KDE4 my system rebooted immediately after i open firefox and amarok ! damn ! any idea why ?? i guess my PC is screwd up.


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 29, 2008)

@gamirahult don't worry your data is safe. Where exactly is your "data" stored, in the linux home folder of windows partition. Did you try the vesa driver with 1024x768? If yes then repeat above steps and try with 800x600. Remember press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to restart X, then Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get a console, login as I have described above, change to vesa driver and TEST. You will be prompted to test the driver at the set resolution. If 1024x768 does not work try 800x600. After you change the settings remember to SAVE it. After you do so, no need to restart, this is not Windows. Press Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get the GUI, and again Ctrl+Alt+F7 to restart X with the new settings.

Also should you want to restart do not press the reset button on your cabinet.

Press Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get the console
and then Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart


----------



## gamirahult (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks.I have tried again yesterday whenblank screen appeared after following your previous steps white screen is appeared.Ok I will try now your next suggested steps.I will reply afterwards.Thank you again.


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 29, 2008)

Let me know what steps you have followed to get the white screen, it is quite useless to see that you know, it only means that the bad driver is still in use, nothing else.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 29, 2008)

key kore add me on MSN or yahoo man ! please.

today i downloaded the updated version of kernel and while installing Ati drivers i got the error Kernel Build failed. may be ATI does  work with the latest kernel..
it said some file not found... 
and i had followed this tutorial exactly.
*forums.opensuse.org/how-faq-read-only/393929-hardware-installing-ati-drivers.html

next time i try the same i get the error package already installed... that is when i try to execute the RPM generated by ATIxxxx.run 

last time i did install them successfully but the kernel debug was compiled and drivers were installed. and i don't want to use the debug version/boot... i had to choose a  new option in boot menu to start suse with ati linux in this case...!

also one more thing
i have a 2.4 Ghz processor.
but in MyComputer(Konqueror ) it shows are 1Ghz Processor. What's the problem !!


----------



## hellknight (Sep 29, 2008)

First and foremost.. before installing drivers of NVIDIA and ATI, please make sure that you have installed kernel-source and GCC packages during the installation.. these are required by the corresponding drivers.. secondly you can download the packages manually i mean the drivers manually from the internet and then save them at your home folder..

1. Ctrl+Alt+F1
2. Enter username and passwd.
3. init 3
4. su
5. cd /home/username/ (the place where you saved the drivers)
6. sh ATI (and hit tab.. it will auto-complete the driver name) 
7. Follow the instructions.
8. sax2 -r
9. reboot

I used to install the drivers via this method when i was on dial-up connection. This always worked for me.. hope that this also works for you..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 29, 2008)

during intsall of opensuse, i had selected all development stuff including kernel, all libraries all IDEs and all things, infact installed every damn thing from the dvd.
not only that i even installed/updated kernel source again from the internet 
using *zypper in kernel-source* or some command like that

and i downloaded from the internet. the ATi Drivers from their website.
i did all you said
infact see this tutorial. its basically what you said. 
*forums.opensuse.org/how-faq-read-only/393929-hardware-installing-ati-drivers.html

and i followed it but no success


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 29, 2008)

Also you said you downloaded an updated version of the kernel. Before you compile any driver with kernel sources as described by hellknight above, you have to update the kernel sources too. YaST or Zypper usually take care of these things. Anyway, you can also try what hellknight has mentioned above as it has worked for him.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 29, 2008)

yes i tired what hellknight has done. basically the tutorial link you gave is the same.
i will re-install opensuse and try again. and again till success. because opensuse is really nice.

i will post the problem later in a sperate thread later after my college tests/exams. one problem being opensuse thinks my AMD X2 4800 is 1Gz but its actually 2.5 Ghz. !! to be exact Konquerer shows it this way ! have to check system wide..!


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 29, 2008)

I suggest you post at SUSE forums too. I have zero experience with ATi.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks a Lot man !!!!!!!!!!!!!
I finally fixed it.

This time i re-installed OpenSuse and i did not download the kernel from internet via zypper. Instead used it from the DVD. Then also i had to change one of the command. Its ati --intial -f ! That is force to ATi Drivers !! 
Hurray !!
Am sticking to OpenSuse for a while. Untill holidays and then go back to perhaps gentoo or try archlinux, as you see i need to be a good system admin too  !

ok some celebration. 
*img34.picoodle.com/img/img34/3/9/29/t_Screenshotm_ca9fc46.png


----------



## gamirahult (Sep 29, 2008)

I have followed steps that suggested by  NucleusKore.But problem is not solved.Please suggest some more tricks.Also can I copy my data from openSUSE11 to my pen-drive.If yes then suggest me steps to be followed.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 29, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmmmm insert the pen drive.
then go to /media/disk 
and paste there.


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 29, 2008)

Easy Way:

Install ext2ifs from here in your Windows OS.
*www.fs-driver.org/
*Restart Windows*
Read this *www.fs-driver.org/faq.html#conf_drv_ltr
 Your data will be in the /home/_yourusername_ folder


----------



## gamirahult (Sep 30, 2008)

I have installed Ext2_IFS Drive and also read the suggested page.I have given
letters to Linux partitions.Now how can I access it?The drive Icons for linux appeared in my computer .When I tried to open it, "drive is not formatted do you want to format it"
this message displayed.What should I do now?


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 1, 2008)

That's strange, it has the same problem even after restarting? If yes then there's two other ways:

1. Use a Ubuntu or SUSE live cd and boot your system. Plug in your pen drive and copy paste everything to it.

2. Boot into SUSE with your pendrive plugged in

Press Ctrl+Alt+F1, login and give the following commands in sequence

sudo mkdir /mnt/share

sudo fdisk -l

Check the output, you will usually see your pendrive as /dev/sdb1

sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/share

sudo cp -rv /home/yourusername/* /mnt/share

After everything copies
umount /mnt/share

Eject pen drive


----------



## gamirahult (Oct 3, 2008)

I have copied all my data into pen drive by following your method.Now how to repair ATI Driver using openSUSE11 bootable DVD in easy way.I don't want to re-install openSUSE11 any way.


----------



## gamirahult (Oct 5, 2008)

Is any one have solution to my problem.Please help me.


----------

